# Nona's veal sauce and fusilli



## Jim (Mar 4, 2011)

This is a tutorial I did for another site a while ago- I hope you enjoy it.OK lets get started~

What you need:





3- 28 ounces cans of plum tomatoes,seeded, San Marzano is best.

1 cup of chopped onion

4 cloves of garlic chopped (or more) 

A large handful of fresh basil

2 lbs of veal, cubed 

1 tsp of red pepper flake (or more- later)

1/2 teaspoon salt 

3 oz EVOO

Dice, slice and cube everything to start, drain as much moisture from meat and tomatoes as possible, this aids in browning.

Heat oil in large enough pot to fit all the tomatoes with plenty of room left over.












Brown cubed veal and reserve.





Lightly brown onions and half way through add garlic, reserve.










Brown 2 cans of tomatoes,this can take 45 min or more Don't rush this part! It can take 45 minutes or more.






Add onions and garlic red pepper and salt.






Add the rest of the tomatoes.





Simmer on low for many hours, add water as needed. (you can pop this in a 250 degree oven as an alternative)







(After 3 hours,almost half way)






(After 6 hours, keep going)





After 6 hours or so add reserved meat and Basil to sauce, cook one more hour.











Cook Pasta.





Plate and Enjoy!


----------



## FryBoy (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks fantastic! I suspect it would be quite good with cubed beef, ground beef, ground turkey, chicken thighs, pork, or ground pork.


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2011)

Of course- this can be used as a base for any meat.


----------

